# Netzanalyse Messgerät



## Homer79 (14 Januar 2010)

Wir möchten zeitnah uns ein Netzanalysegerät kaufen.
Wie folgendes als Beispiel:
http://www.amprobe.eu/de_DE/showproduct/531/Power_Harmonics_Analyzer/

Hat jemand mit solchen Geräten Erfahrung oder kann jemand irgendeins empfehlen?
Hab so mit 3000,-€ gerechnet...

Grüße


----------



## MeTh (16 Januar 2010)

Hallo Homer79,

wenn du dich noch ein paar Tage gedulden kannst, schau ich mal nach unserem Gerätetyp im Geschäft. Wir hatten damals vor dem Kauf jemand im Haus, der uns das Gerät vorgestellt hat (Händler oder Verkäufer).

Das Gerät ist ein Handgerät mit Akku und war Billiger als deine Preisvorstellung (und mit USB).

LG und bis Anfang nächster Woche dann - MeTh


----------



## Homer79 (16 Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank, ich kann noch warten...


----------



## MeTh (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo Homer79,

also wir haben dieses Gerät:

http://www.ht-instruments.de/joomla...category_id=7&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=43

Ist wohl das selbe Gerät mit "N" am Ende nur ohne Stromwandler, Rundstecker, Sonde für Lufttemperatur und -feuchte.

Wir haben das in einer Aktion inkl. den oben aufgeführten Dingen für 2700 € bekommen.

Ich würde einfach mal jemand kommen lassen um das Gerät vorzustellen.

LG und viel Erfolg bei der Entscheidung - MeTh.


----------



## Homer79 (19 Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank...!
Ich werds mal mit den anderen Geräten vergleichen...


----------



## TimoK (19 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben uns vor 1,5 Jahren ein Gerät von Fluke zugelegt ( FL435). 

Ist sehr zu empfehlen, haben nur die Standard- Stromzangen gegen flex-Zangen bis 3kA getauscht, der Mehrpreis lohnt sich in jedem Fall, da du die flexiblen Zangen wesentlich angenehmer verwenden kannst.

Preislich lag es allerdings mehr als doppelt so viel über deiner Vorstellung... Fluke eben ;-)

Edit: 

http://www.fluke.de/comx/show_product.aspx?pid=35669&product=PHASE3&type=2&locale=dede


Gruß
Timo


----------



## Homer79 (19 Januar 2010)

Mh, dieses hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut und eigentlich find ichs auch super...der Preis is ebend herb und ich bin mir ebend unschlüssig, ob so einteueres Gerät sich lohnt, zumindestens für mich...


----------



## ExGuide (19 Januar 2010)

Für kleinere Sachen haben wir zwei Fluke 43 im Einsatz; die messen einphasig oder gleich belastete Drehstromverbraucher. Oberschwingungen werden recht gut ausgewertet, gibt es auch mit Schnittstelle (haben wir auch).


----------



## vecoplaner (29 Januar 2010)

Ich würde aufjedenfall zu Fluke raten, wir haben ein Quali Star welches sich
im nachhinein als fehlkauf erwiesen hat (Kürzester Messzyklus 1s (!!!)),
also davon lieber die finger lassen.

gruß


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen uns im nächsten Monat einen Netzanalysator zulegen. Hatte jetzt schon verschiedene Hersteller im Haus. Am besten hat mir bis jetzt von Gossen Metrawatt das MAVOWATT 30 gefallen.

Hat jemand dieses Gerät und/oder bereits erfahrung damit???


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (3 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach meinem letzten Post haben wir uns ein Netzanalysegerät zugelegt. Haben kein teures von Gossen Metrawatt genommen, sondern ein "Sparset" von Chauvin Arnoux. Wir haben uns kurzfristig umentschieden und haben jetzt ein QualiStar CA8335. Haben jetzt einen Monat lag damit gemessen (Tag täglich) und sind mit dem Gerät mehr als zufrieden..

P.S. Das gerät gibt es diesen Monat noch als Sparset..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

